
Ask HN: Should I use Contentful or WordPress API for building a static site? - swellep
I&#x27;m thinking about freelancing my skills and designing websites for local groups in my area. I don&#x27;t want to have them come to me to update their website everytime they need the content changed though. I was going to use a CMS like Siteleaf until I found out about Contentful and headless WordPress (not designing a site with WP but just using their API to pass data to a site). Right now, I&#x27;m leaning towards WP because it&#x27;s a bigger name, but I glanced at Contentful&#x27;s website and it looks interesting. I&#x27;m not sure which one to use, so what are the benefits of each? Also, are there any other interesting alternatives?
======
Cozumel
For the developer side of you I'd say go with contentful or similar but for
your clients I'd say go with wordpress. It's ubiquitous and easily extendable
with whatever plugin they need.

> I don't want to have them come to me to update their website everytime they
> need the content changed though.

No matter what site you set them up with, or how easy you make it for them,
they'll still come to you. The 'trick' is to agree some service model up front
so they know they have to pay you and you won't do it for free.

~~~
swellep
If I understand you correctly you're saying if I'm working on my own project
go with Contentful? Also would I still be able to use WordPress plugins if I'm
only going to be using WordPress for it's API?

